# Demasoni + Lab



## il0veCichlids (Nov 9, 2009)

Okay I'm thinking of starting up a demasoni+lab tank. 
This tank will be around 75-100 gallons 
I got a few questions in mind:
-How much demasoni+lab would you consider in a 4-5 foot tank?
-What would be the female/male ratio for demasoni and lab?
-Would black sand + Texas holey rock have a good contrast with the fish? 
OR
-Would black sand + some Lace rocks (Dark rocks) have a better contrast? Like this video : 



-Would 3 featherfin catfish and 1-2 plecos do good in the tank?
-What kind of filtration would I need? I know how to work a normal canister filter but never got into sumps..
-Is it true that demasoni grow up to 7''? I wanted to keep small fish and let them stay small with nice colors... http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2605 <<-- it says the demasoni gets up to 7''! 
- I want my demasoni and labs to have the best color. What type of lighting should I use? What kind of food should I give them ( NLS ? ) ? 
-How would I vent my demasoni + labs? I never vented a fish and I'm scared they die and stress!
-How much would a juvi demasoni and lab sell for?
-Would the demasoni and labs breed a lot considering they are in big groups? Won't other members disturb them while trying to breed?
-What plants would go with these fish? Anubis and java fern maybe? 
-I've heard of demasoni being major killers... is this true? Will they kill labs,plecos or synos or raphael cats?
- Do you think this tank would look nice? I wanted to have a contrast tank kind.

THANK YOU

Here is my current 45 and 30 gallon tank:
I want to sell them all and start the Lab+demasoni tank 100gallon

45 Gallon : Some big fish in there.. Too big... gotta sell them!









30 Gallon : FRY grow out tank... 1 Batch of Kenyi.. 2 batches of hybrid (yellowlab+kenyi) ):









HERES A VIDEO OF MY TANK:


----------



## frozennorth (Dec 16, 2008)

Pseudotropheus demasoni don't get to 7". The profile you pointed to is for the giant demasoni. Here is the correct profile. http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=849


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'll try to hit a couple of questions.

Ratio is not as important for demasoni and yellow labs.
Rock and substrate combinations are personal preference as long as they are safe for the fish.
I'd do Lucipinnis or Mulitpunctatus rather than featherfins.
Two canisters will work fine.
I like to feed NLS.
Expect to make $2 for demasoni and lab juveniles.
They disturb each other's spawns, but still produce enormous numbers of fry.
All mbuna have been known to kill plecos, but my demasoni don't bother the labs or synos.
Whew!


----------



## il0veCichlids (Nov 9, 2009)

oo lmao thanks frozennorth! i didnt know i was looking at ''GIANT demasonis'' lmaoooo.. now it makes sense. and DJ thanks for answering so much questions! ratio is not as important for demasoni and labs ? do you mean how much demasonis and how much labs in a tank ? or how much M:F ratio??
and for the catfish i already have 3 baby featherfins so :S and they look pretty cool too soo yaa 
2$! very nice 
and about the plec. my 2 plecs are very used to around cichlids . (gibbiceps and rubber lip) so i think they will do fine!
THX DJRANSOME!!!
and btw 2 canisters!?! isnt it like 200$ for 1??
and i actually want to try making a sump. i have no idea how to build one. do u think it will be hard for a 14 year old to build one? its good filtration rite??


----------



## il0veCichlids (Nov 9, 2009)

does 2 emperor 400 filters sound good for a 4 foot tank?? how much demasoni and labs should i stock a 4 foot tank with?


----------

